# Flashing and clamped fins



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

EBJD is flashing and has clamped pelvic and anal fins. I got this one with clamped pelvic and anal fins about 6 weeks ago around 2 inches, also the color was very pale. Now its a little over 3 inches, showing nice blue and black around the face and greenish blue throughout the body. Appetite as been great and doesn't have any other sign of damage or stress but the pelvic and anal fins has not improved at all. Pelvic fins are more like 2 tiny sticks and anal fin is almost always clamped and much shorter than the dorsal fin. I researched on how to treat clamped fins and didn't get much info than that it is usually caused by stress and keeping the aquarium well maintained should help fix it. Water parameter has been fine with exception of a mini cycle that it went through after I cleaned the filter too thoroughly. Day 2 of treating the tank with pima and melafix to try to fix the clamped fins and he is now twitching and flashing. Planning on continuing this pima and melafix treatment for about a week unless someone can direct me to a better treatment. Thanks!

not a clear picture but you can see the short anal fin and also cant really see the pelvic fins as it is tiny and clamped close to the body.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, medicating is stress inducing on it's own, so there's a possibility of prolonging the cause, if it is indeed stress that's causing the clamped fins. I'm not sure why you're medicating to be honest. 
Any issues with any of the other fish?
What are the dimensions of the tank and what is your complete stock list?
What are the current water parameters?


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Well I tried to let it heal on its own but after 6 weeks it has not improved even with the fish growing over an inch so that's why I am trying to medicate to try to help fix these fins. Only other issue with fin is that Oscar has one of this pectoral fin that hasn't fully recovered from almost having lost it from ich about 3 months ago, everything else recovered fully but one pectoral fin is about 70% now but hopefully it will 100% in the future.

95 Gallon Corner Cylinder, Dimension:

Height: 25
2 Sides: 34
Back corner to middle of bowed front: 35
Front corner to opposite corner minus the bow: 49
Front corner to opposite corner including the bow: 54

Stock: Oscar, 3 Silver Dollars, Blood Parrot, EBJD , Orange Shoulder Severum , Rhino Pleco. All ranging from 3 to 5 inches, except for the pleco around 7 inches. I know it will need a bigger tank as they get bigger and I am going to get 150 - 175 gallons near future.

pH: 7.5
Ammonia & Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 30
Temp: 78

I just want to cure these fins, welcoming any recommendations.


----------



## BLACK_AFRICAN (May 21, 2008)

> "krazyju84" I researched on how to treat clamped fins and didn't get much info than that it is usually caused by stress and keeping the aquarium well maintained should help fix it.


Your research is correct. Water changes do help with healing fins. 
Have you noticed any aggression (sometimes we don't see it)? If your other fishes are ok, then do consider that stress may be the issue.



> Water parameter has been fine..


Your Nitrate is high. Until GTZ replies, perform a wc of 50% or until the Nitrate is below 10. Ensure you use a good de-chlorinator.


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Did 5 WC of 30-40% since last post(7 days) along with mela and pimafix treatment. Nitrate has gone down but not as much as I expected, still around 20. I am pretty sure I am over feeding like crazy. Feeding 3 times a day with too many pellets getting left uneaten in the gravel. Going to control the feeding better. I would appreciate it if someone could show me or describe of their own tank feeding volume, technique and tips. This is my first tank so I am making rookie mistakes but thank you guys for helping me out.

EBJD isn't flashing anymore and the fins are definitely not as clamped as before. But the fins are still no where near the size or length they should be, comparing it with the dorsal fin. Will no longer medicate the tank for this issue but I hope he will keep improving with better feeding/water quality.


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Update on my EBJD. Now about 4 inches, fins still clamped and occasional flashing. Usually sits on the bottom or hovers just above it. Eats some shrimp pellets, omega and NLS pellets but only the ones that fall and sit near his usual corner of the tank. At time he will eat all that he puts in his mouth but more than half of the time he will chew some then spit the rest back out. If you look at the picture close enough you can see him pooping normally but usually he poops white/clear strings which makes me nervous about bacterial infection and because of that at times I soak the pellets in API general cure before feeding. Has been this way for months but he still eats and slowly growing, I have tried many different things and but I am clueless on what to try next. I want him to live well and thrive, not struggling to survive as it seems at time. Doing 2 water changes a week, nitrate staying around 20. I will be trying PraziPro treatment unless I am told of another option. Also, adding extra heater tomorrow to see if temperature of 80-82 will be better for the fish than 78 that it currently is.

Aquarium information is still same as listed above. Rhino Pleco 9 inches, Oscar 7 inches, Blood Parrot 5 inches, SDs 4 inches. Was going to build a 150 gallon tank but been putting that off too long and now don't have time to build one as Oscar is acting more aggressive nowadays. Will be buying a 150g soon but what is a better tank for my stock? 72*18*24 or 48*24*30?

picture taken last week


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Forgot.. And a 4 inch Severum.


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

last update on this post. Sadly, I found him dead laying side ways at his usual spot this morning. Not sure what sickness he had but he was never right for the 7 months I had him. something internal I guess since he had clear/white stringy poo the whole time with few normal poos mixed in between. Maybe I tried too many different medications making his system weaker, who knows. Good news is no more worries.. just 7 healthy fish in the tank now. Also, 150 gallon is here and ready to be set up.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear that... you tried really hard with that guy. But honestly, you could tell he was going downhill - the picture from september compared to the picture in February really looked like he was not getting any better... You did everything you could. Don't beat yourself up!


----------

